# Help! FET with only partially survived embryos



## Keepfaith (Sep 3, 2014)

Hi guys,

I had my embryo transfer today. We had 3 frozen blastocysts frozen during our last failed ICSI cycle and we had our transfer today.

However, the embryologist then advised us that only 2 embryos had survived and that they had only partially survived. We were told that approx 50% of the cells in both embryos were degenerative and not expanding like they should. However, the clinic still wanted to put both embryos back.

The embryologist could only say that she was disappointed and hoped that they would've survived better but that some women do still achieve a pregnancy, though she couldn't really tell us what our chances of success are.

I just wondered if anyone else has experienced something similar. Are there any success stories with only partially survived embryos?


----------



## L_ouise (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm not looking forward to the thaw of my blasts as not expecting good news.

As you might expect, the greater the damage to the thawed embryo the less likely it is to be successful but saying that it is still very possible for you to get pregnant with them.

What grade were your blasts before freezing? You'd expect a better outcome from three embryos.

Chin up, don't get down. I think you still have a very good reason to remain hopeful xx


----------



## Helen78 (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi  

I had 2 frozen embies when I had my FET. We were only defrosting 1, 1st one out just collapsed leaving just the 1 which had 35% cell loss (the embryologist explained it as non baby cells which can regenerate. He wasn't overly optimistic but said it was worth a try...) 

To cut a long story short, that 1 little surviving embie is a healthy, strong, remote control stealing terror now! It can happen, PMA, babydust and extra good luck hun  

H xx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh honey what a dreadful start for your 2ww   just wanted to boost your morale as my embryos weren't great either I had 4 transferred as I think they were considered crap tbh due to age etc, well one stuck and it most likely collapsed after transfer BUT amazingly divided into identical twins so you never know....


----------



## Emma02 (May 25, 2010)

My last FET was very similar! The blast partially collapsed, but Embryologist said it could possibly regenerate in my uterus where it is nice and warm! We now have a little girl from that collapse, so anything is possible! Our bodies can do amazing things, good luck xx


----------

